# Suspected Permissions problem



## BazzaFiggy (Feb 3, 2014)

In solving BSOD problems I remove various program with Revo Unintaller, that also did a deep scan. Also ran spybot and Fix All option.
I now appear to have a problem with permissions, eg C:\temp cant be accessed according to the interpretation of SKYPE error.
It has now become urgent as I now cant open ONENOTE.
Adobe also has a problem printing.

See attached for screen shots of the error screens

They all appear to revolve around not being able to write something somewhere.

URGENT - Thanks


----------



## BazzaFiggy (Feb 3, 2014)

If I use Administrator account all works


----------



## BazzaFiggy (Feb 3, 2014)

..if i 'Run as Administrator', all works.

How can I change my account to be realy be an administrator, so why dont I have admin rights


----------



## BazzaFiggy (Feb 3, 2014)

..just had an idea, properties->set the 'Compatibility' tab 'run as administrator' for all not working apps, and now they run....that fooled them!!


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

That's normal. In my Job when I do mass patches across maybe 300+ workstations each week or configure permissions it's done in admin mode on my end remotely. Same in my private business (PC building) when I install the OS and drivers or programs the buyer might want of any kind it's all done in admin mode (true admin) before I switch back to limited for the user setup, Most post-XP program issues are actually related to non admin installations.


----------

